
Serverless Meetup: A Deep Dive into Serverless Challenges and Solutions - stefmonge
https://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/serverless-meetup-a-deep-dive-into-serverless-challenges-solutions/
======
WaxProlix
So this is entirely big-S Serverless the framework specifically, not just for
people who are interested in serverless solutions in general, yes?

~~~
stefmonge
Nope. It's a mix of talks focused on the Serverless Framework and managing
challenges for serverless ops in general.

